# shipping personal effects from Canada



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

My husband and I have recently relocated but I am back in Canada [Toronto] in order to pack up house and ship over excess personal belongings. We have sold most of our furniture and basic household goods so we won't have a container to fill up but I will have several boxes of stuff left to send including stock ups on non-perishables and toiletry items I know we cannot get in Dubai. It certainly won't all fit into my luggage!

I'm wondering what the most economical way of shipping them is? I tried Canada Post international and they quoted $120 CAD to ship a box that was 12" x 18" x 9" and 20 lbs.

This seems high to me especially for the slowest 4-6 week service but what do I know?

Wondering what other Canucks have done to send the small stuff over. Thanks!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Send in an extra suitcase/box if possible with the airline you are traveling with. Also check with the airlines about sending cargo if you have more then they will allow you to go over.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, we just got the excess luggage from Emirates air when we can from Toronto. It was the best option as it was on our flight and we took it straight home with us. Your boxes can be up to 50lbs(23kg) and I think you each person can bring up to 3 extra back apart from the 2 that are included with your ticket. It's $140 each if you buy them online. I'm in Toronto right now and will be doing the same thing when I come back to the UAE.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Which airline are you flying with? Check the policies of your airline and see if you can get a deal even If it is 150 or 200cad do with the Airline.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i am flying emirates which is helpful since they at least give you the 2 checked bags allowance [ahem...air canada - are you listening?].

it sounds like when it comes to the small stuff and excess personal effects that taking it on the airline, even for a fee, is the fastest, safest and most economical alternative. knowing that we may very likely be back for a visit as early as april also leads me to think that i may strategically leave certain things to bring back on the next trip when i can come with an empty suitcase. 

thanks guys! this was super helpful and saved me a bunch of time fretting over hours of internet research on shipping [i'm such a nerd].


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Are you going back in April ? So are we. Our tickets are In hands. Where are you guys Heading back? We will be touring Ottawa, Montreal and Toronto during our stay and if you happen to be around we can always have a good Timmies or Starbucks and b!ch about how hot the whole UAE is lol..

I cannot wait to go back really!!! Just hope the snow is all gone by then but thanks to our certainly most predictable winter ...who knows??!!


----------

